# Carrefour ovens.



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Does anyone know if Carrefour install their ovens and hobs or is it left to the buyer?tia


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

amespana said:


> Does anyone know if Carrefour install their ovens and hobs or is it left to the buyer?tia


We bought a washing machine and a dishwasher from Carrefour and they installed and took the old ones away so I guess the same applies to ovens. Let me know if they do as we really need a new oven, the settings on the dials are indecipherable on ours due to years of cleaning.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

They told me they didn't.Maybe it's because ovens are often wired in as opposed to other appliances which are plugged in.Anyway we went to Gaviras which we prefer and we know they deliver and install.We have always been impressed with their service.We once ordered a washing machine in the morning and four hours later it had a full load in!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

amespana said:


> They told me they didn't.Maybe it's because ovens are often wired in as opposed to other appliances which are plugged in.Anyway we went to Gaviras which we prefer and we know they deliver and install.We have always been impressed with their service.We once ordered a washing machine in the morning and four hours later it had a full load in!


Is Gaviras much more expensive? We have bought a few things there but only because we couldn't get them anywhere else and we thought the prices were quite steep.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

No actually we find them cheaper.We priced an oven and a hob online with Carrefour however when we went into the shop they wouldn't offer the online discounts.At Gaviras the same items including installation and delivery were slightly cheaper.Plus you've got local back up.We once chose an item in Wortens brought the info into Gaviras and they undercut.I think they will always do this if they can,their prices aren't rigid.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Is Gaviras much more expensive? We have bought a few things there but only because we couldn't get them anywhere else and we thought the prices were quite steep.


Yes, I know I'm highjacking again. But 2 things. 

1. We bought a high priced washer from Curry's. Bl..dy awful. John Lewis's in future.
Get what you pay for, not what they want to sell you.

2. Hi Mary.

Derek


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Bit of a trek from Estepona.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Derek H said:


> Yes, I know I'm highjacking again. But 2 things.
> 
> 1. We bought a high priced washer from Curry's. Bl..dy awful. John Lewis's in future.
> Get what you pay for, not what they want to sell you.
> ...


Hi Derek, how's Finchley? Meant to send you a pm but great to see you back xx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

If you have an electrical retailer local to where you are, we have found that, usually, that is the best place to go. They will often offer better service, deliver and install; and should you ever have a problem, they will do their best to help.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Hi Derek, how's Finchley? Meant to send you a pm but great to see you back xx


Appreciated  
Darkest, dankest, Northampton almost 30 years now. Although I think Finchley is still there, in North London. My 2 sisters who live there haven't said otherwise.
Off topic. Lo siento mucho


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

amespana said:


> Bit of a trek from Estepona.


I know what I meant, I think. Always use the better retailer, and there are thousands of retailers better than the one I mentioned. 

I did use the thread to say hello to Mary. Sorry.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Derek H said:


> I know what I meant, I think. Always use the better retailer, and there are thousands of retailers better than the one I mentioned.
> 
> I did use the thread to say hello to Mary. Sorry.


Are you apologising for saying hello to me


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Are you apologising for saying hello to me


As if. 

My apology was for...... You know what I meant. Be careful, or I'll get an follicly challenged OAP on to you.

I've gone off topic again.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

This thread is starting to turn into a Mills and Boon - the PM system is always available by the way.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

baldilocks said:


> This thread is starting to turn into a Mills and Boon - the PM system is always available by the way.


Hello Baldi, nice to say hello to you too.

I do keep apologising for going off topic. See, it's not me, it's everyone else.

Your right of course, but it was Mary's original post.


----------

